

Foolish Strategy? iPhone SW Company Opens Its Books to see the Hard Numbers - jonpaul
http://techneur.com/post/430123326/

======
Luc
A bit of an astroturfing title, don't you think?

~~~
jonpaul
Ya, you are right. I can see how it comes off that way. I apologize for that.
I should have made it clear in the headline.

------
dlytle
Nice to see some other people from Lincoln on HN.

The cost of living here is fantastic.

~~~
jonpaul
Ya, you're right! It's too bad there isn't more of a vibrant startup scene
though. However, we're working to change that. Are you involved in a startup?

~~~
dlytle
Nope, no startup; just working from home for my Maryland employer of several
years. Nebraska actually had affordable housing. :P

